# Poor Buddy !



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Poor Buddy decided to eat a wasp last night and got stung in his mouth.

Like true parents we freaked out didnt stay carm and PANICKED !!
(Quick appolgy to Stephen and Julia for phoning them like some lunatic)

He was crying and his eyes were roling around and he was shaking we did get his mouth open and said wasp fell out.

He then went very quiet and it was as if he was in shock,after 10 mins cuddleing he finally opened his mouth and toke a drink from the water and ice cubes we put out ,then it was striaght back to chewing my rug as if nothing had happened.

He's right as rain this morning chewing everything !! you'd think he'd learnt his lesson but oh no !


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh poor Buddy. I would have panicked too Donna. Glad to hear he's ok this morning. :hug:


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Poor Buddy, glad he's ok now x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awww what a shame. Maggie got stung on the hip last wkend but the mouth must have been frightening. It's horrible cos they look at u with their puppy eyes for help. And then maggie was all sorry for herself for the rest of the night. Emma x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

aw big hugs Buddy xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh poor boy,i can imagine how panicked you would have been! Glad to hear he is ok today You really do have to keep one eye on them all the time,im getting a bit flustered with all the things Pixie keeps putting in her mouth in the garden.....keep thinking 'is this ok?' 'will this poison them?' '

So far so good though,hows Buddy in his crate? Pixie howled like a mad dog for about 40mins last night! then slept through until 5.30,no wee again in crate...2 poos outside aswell! so think i may put up with sleep deprivation x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Poor Buddy  am so glad he is better today xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Oh poor boy,i can imagine how panicked you would have been! Glad to hear he is ok today You really do have to keep one eye on them all the time,im getting a bit flustered with all the things Pixie keeps putting in her mouth in the garden.....keep thinking 'is this ok?' 'will this poison them?' '
> 
> So far so good though,hows Buddy in his crate? Pixie howled like a mad dog for about 40mins last night! then slept through until 5.30,no wee again in crate...2 poos outside aswell! so think i may put up with sleep deprivation x


Thanks Becky 

Crate training is going fantstic (touch wood) he cryed this morning at 5.30 but i didnt go to him as thought thats too early to get up so went down at 6.30 woke him up and straight out for a wee and poo .

Left him by his self for half an hour yesterday in his crate (though Jake was in other room) told Jake not to go in wanted to see how he coped thinking i had gone out ,Jake said he cryed for 5-10 mins then went quiet ,so all good on the crate front.

Must say though im taking him out every time he wakes up from a nap or every hour so apart from the odd wee accident he's been fine in the day too.

Just laughing to myself thinking i was really good at potty training etc with the kids as well but it was the discipline side of things im rubbish at yikes!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wasp sting ... You may have read on my blog, Oakley was stung on his paw and I got great advice from Kendal on here.... it is horrible when they are in pain.... but Kendal was fab.. I will never forget that she helped me out in my moment of need, she made me feel quite in control and relaxed....

If anything happens to your dog and you are a bit worried get on here.. there is always someone ready to give you good advice... 

Good Buddy is back chew today  xxxxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks jojo i tryed to phone everyone i knew who had dogs,but none of them had ever had a wasp sting in their dogs mouth before i was scared if it had stung his tongue it would swell up or something?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Wasp sting ... You may have read on my blog, Oakley was stung on his paw and I got great advice from Kendal on here.... it is horrible when they are in pain.... but Kendal was fab.. I will never forget that she helped me out in my moment of need, she made me feel quite in control and relaxed....
> 
> If anything happens to your dog and you are a bit worried get on here.. there is always someone ready to give you good advice...
> 
> Good Buddy is back chew today  xxxxx


What was the advice JoJo? Should I know if before a wasp sting happens


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2212&highlight=wasp&page=2

My cry for help was on this thread .. basically a dog can have a bad reaction to a wasp sting .. but Kendal reassured me Oakley would have had this reaction by now and she told me to put ice on his paw... he did hop around for a while .. but I was happy he was walking on all fours again when I went to bed ..


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Wasps can sting more than once; so don’t leave their sting behind. Bath the area with vinegar (wasp stings are alkaline).


Most dogs are stung on the face around the lips and nose, also on the front legs and paws, if they hold the wasp down to nibble it! If a dog is stung inside the mouth or throat, watch carefully, as swelling could block its airways; in which case take to the vet a.s.a.p.

Ice packs covered with a towel and placed over the site of the sting will help reduce the swelling.

As with people a few dogs are allergic to stings and can react badly, when anti histamines can help; or go into anaphylactic shock, which will require very prompt vet treatment

If you do use Piriton make sure it is NOT the one a day type and don't tell the pharmacist that is is for your dog or they probably won't sell it to you.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Poor Buddy decided to eat a wasp last night and got stung in his mouth.
> 
> Like true parents we freaked out didnt stay carm and PANICKED !!
> (Quick appolgy to Stephen and Julia for phoning them like some lunatic)


Sorry if I was not totally focused when I spoke to you on the phone....Ella was just having a 'girly spat' next to me at that moment. Kids! Glad Buddy is OK.
Julia x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Wasp sting ... You may have read on my blog, Oakley was stung on his paw and I got great advice from Kendal on here.... it is horrible when they are in pain.... but Kendal was fab.. I will never forget that she helped me out in my moment of need, she made me feel quite in control and relaxed....
> 
> If anything happens to your dog and you are a bit worried get on here.. there is always someone ready to give you good advice...
> 
> Good Buddy is back chew today  xxxxx


Jo Jo that is exactly why i love this forum,such good advice for peace of mind


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Sorry if I was not totally focused when I spoke to you on the phone....Ella was just having a 'girly spat' next to me at that moment. Kids! Glad Buddy is OK.
> Julia x


Totally fine Julia dont worry dx

Have just got back from vets (whos was weird no people skills whats so ever! couldnt look me in the eye and was kinda ditsy?? am i that scary ??)

Anyway he did say (when he got his words out) that wasp sting in mouth can be quite dangerous like m&m's mummy said and they can go into shock (which i kinda think BUddy did)

Anyway we have decided we think the wasp was dead on the floor and Buddy picked it up and so the sting wasnt as bad as it could of been,thank god ! 


Have been hoovering every inch of house this morning and have told everyone to keep windows shut think im getting OCD ! 

Buddy saw a cavapoo at the vets (no where near as cute as cockapoo's)
Maybe my dislike towards the vet was because he never said Buddy was gorgeous or cute??Im stuck with him as no more vets close by.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexter got stung a couple of weeks ago & since that is really wary of anything that flys & buzzes - great a neurotic dog just like his mum  .......... glad hes feeling better x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I wasn't dissing myself calling myself a dog (oh you know what i mean)!!!!!!


----------

